# mn babies



## hoodrats rattery (Sep 10, 2013)

_Link removed. -cagedbirdsinging_


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Please go over the forum rules that you agreed to when registering with us. The Rat Forum is not a place to advertise any ratteries, though you may contact an admin or moderator with a filled out breeder submission form so that you may include a link to your rattery in your signature, pending the approval of your submission.

We do welcome you to stay around the forum and share with us, so long as it is outside the realm of intentional breeding, as per our forum rules.


----------

